# Flying Goose Carving Tutorial



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Lora Irish is beginning a very detailed tutorial on creating a relief carving of a flying goose. The tutorial is free, no sign up needed. You will, however, have to register at the Woodcarving Illustrated forum site and log in to be able to see the photos. Forum membership is also free. Here are the details. If you have any problems registering or logging in, feel free to contact me; I'm a moderator over there.
Claude


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I encourage all would-be carvers to consider participating in this tutorial. It looks challenging, but Lora Irish will lead you step by step. Think of it like learning to ride a bicycle. You wouldn't expect to do that after just watching a video or two. So get some wood and the tools she suggests, and follow along!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for posting this Claude  Could you provide a link directly to it in the OP? I found it but it may not be easy for everyone to navigate to it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

the last note was there is bad weather in Lora's area and the project will be delayed to perhaps tomorrow.

this is the note from Admin:
Unfortunately, extreme weather issues in her area have resulted in limited internet access and damage to her workshop, causing a delay in her posting schedule. Lora looks forward to having everything up and running around Wednesday of this week, so stay tuned!

this is the "discussion" thread where you can keep up with the project and see tools and patterns that will be used.
https://forum.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/woodcarving-illustrated/woodcarving/wood-carving-tutorials/1206363-relief-carving-the-flying-canada-goose-tutorial


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks, John!

Here's the link to register for the forum: https://forum.woodcarvingillustrated.com/register If you are not registered, you will be unable to view the photos. Registration is free and there are no obligations associated with it.

Claude


----------

